# Mixing Tetras?



## Biglittlefish (Jul 20, 2021)

Hello! Hoping someone might be able to help with this. I've got a 30lr tank, fully set up with two small ember tetras in (there were more but unfortunately they've gone now.) 
Last minute I've been given some emperor tetras from a friends fully set up and healthy tank. Are these suitable to have together?? I didn't realise how much bigger the emperor's were going to be until I got them next to the others by the tank.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## bunnygeek (Jul 24, 2018)

I would be wary putting itty bitty Embers in with larger species, there is a risk their itty bitty size means they could become a snack  especially if there's not dense planting to let them hide.


----------



## George Duke-Cohan (Mar 17, 2020)

Biglittlefish said:


> Hello! Hoping someone might be able to help with this. I've got a 30lr tank, fully set up with two small ember tetras in (there were more but unfortunately they've gone now.)
> Last minute I've been given some emperor tetras from a friends fully set up and healthy tank. Are these suitable to have together?? I didn't realise how much bigger the emperor's were going to be until I got them next to the others by the tank.
> 
> Thanks in advance!


Hey! Hope everything is going well in your tank. Now I have a mixed tank with two types of tetras and they are doing well, now obviously if they are juvenile then maybe not to mix them due to being edible size. Tetras are normally good when it comes to there own species but try and wait for them to grow or maybe you will have to decline the offer as they would end up getting eaten. Hope all is well with your tank.


----------

